# Roast chicken



## JustJoel (Jan 15, 2019)

I’m sure there are a dozen threads about roast chicken, but I’m just too friggin’ lazy to do a search right now. Please forgive me!

I’m thinking of roasting a chicken for dinner tonight. I haven’t roasted any kind of bird since I made Thanksgiving dinner for my MIL in ‘17. 

I’ll spatchcock the chicken and set it on a bed of seasoned potatoes and carrots in my large cast iron skillet. I’d like to season it with some compound butter under the skin, as neither Mark nor I like chicken skin.

As I said, it’s been quite a while since I’ve done this, so any advice y’all might have to give would be much appreciated. I don’t need any recipes, just some tips or hints.

Thanks so much!


----------



## buckytom (Jan 15, 2019)

Since you are roasting it over spuds and carrots, I would roast it whole. I only use spatchcocking for grilling.

Also, since you won't be eating the skin, I would roast it breast side down so the juices will flow down from the darker meat to the white.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 15, 2019)

Spatchcocking reduces the cooking time and helps chicken cook more evenly, so it's a good option. I would make a compound butter with sage, thyme, roasted garlic and lemon zest. I'm not a fan of raw garlic, which is why I said roasted - if you and Mark like raw garlic, go for that. If you have an instant-read thermometer, check the thighs to make sure it's done.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jan 15, 2019)

JJ, I'm sure that you and Mark have already finished dinner and it was wonderful.
I am late, yet again, to the discussion but I just say a post on, I can't remember where or from what food "expert", but it was about Roasting whole Chickens.

1) buy air chilled vs. water chilled yard birds
2) dry the chicken very well, inside as well as outside
3) take a toothpick and poke 30 or more holes everywhere on the skin
4)S&P very liberally, that's it
5) refrigerate for 8 hours, uncovered
6) preheat the oven to 450⁰ and roast for 1 hour

I plan on trying this method very soon! 
We LOVE roast Chicken!
But then, ya know, I read somewhere you just can't beat Costco Rotisserie Chickens for what? less than $5USD ...


----------



## JustJoel (Jan 15, 2019)

buckytom said:


> Since you are roasting it over spuds and carrots, I would roast it whole. I only use spatchcocking for grilling.
> 
> Also, since you won't be eating the skin, I would roast it breast side down so the juices will flow down from the darker meat to the white.


Thanks BT. I think I’ll stick with spatchcocked for tonight, simply because it roasts faster. It’s already nearly 7:30pm here and I haven’t even started!


----------



## JustJoel (Jan 15, 2019)

GotGarlic said:


> Spatchcocking reduces the cooking time and helps chicken cook more evenly, so it's a good option. I would make a compound butter with sage, thyme, roasted garlic and lemon zest. I'm not a fan of raw garlic, which is why I said roasted - if you and Mark like raw garlic, go for that. If you have an instant-read thermometer, check the thighs to make sure it's done.


I love roasted garlic, but since it’s almost 7:30pm here and I haven’t started yet, I’ll go with the raw garlic.


----------



## JustJoel (Jan 15, 2019)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> JJ, I'm sure that you and Mark have already finished dinner and it was wonderful.
> I am late, yet again, to the discussion but I just say a post on, I can't remember where or from what food "expert", but it was about Roasting whole Chickens.
> 
> 1) buy air chilled vs. water chilled yard birds
> ...


Thanks KG, and it’s very good to have you back! Unfortunately for me, it’s just gonna be a regular old supermarket chicken tonight.

Smith’s does have rotisserie chicken for about six bucks, but the last time I got it, we were disappointed. It was very dry and stringy! I currently don’t have a Costco membership; even if I did, it’s far enough away that it’d take planning to go there!


----------



## RPCookin (Jan 23, 2019)

I'm a few days late to this... but I roast chicken often.  I've done it whole, spatchcocked, and cut up.  I've never done like this with the veggies.  Usually if I want roasted veggies whit it, they get cooked in a separate pan.  I often baste the bird a couple of times while cooking, usually with melted butter with whatever herb or spices I select for that day mixed in.  That gives a nice crispy skin, which I DO like.  

My preferred method is just tie the legs together and tuck the wing tips underneath.  Then I pre-baste with the melted butter and herbs (often just thyme, rosemary, and marjoram).  Roast at 350-375 until thighs and breast are done, usually between 1 and 1.5 hours.  I first started using this preparation for cornish hens.

Another flavor idea is to stuff a couple of quartered lemons in the cavity and maybe a couple of slices under the skin close to the breastbone, then just season with salt and pepper.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Jan 23, 2019)

Isn't 450° kinda hot?  Seems it would brown to quickly.
I know this has been discussed many times over.
But 350° for the same time crisps the skin and fully cooks the chicken.  I have one thawing right now and the reason I clicked on this thread.


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 23, 2019)

Just to weigh in with my opinion on roasting chicken, I'll never again do a reclining chicken. Maybe others get good results, but I don't. My chickens are all roasted  standing at attention on a vertical rack, with or without a beer, wine or other liquid container inside. I roast it hot (400 degrees) for brown crispy skin all over for about an hour for a 5lb. chicken. It roasts perfectly evenly with this method.
 There are many choices for these roasting racks.
Check this out...
How to Make the Best Roast Chicken in the World, Really | Cook's Gazette


----------



## jennyema (Jan 23, 2019)

Roll_Bones said:


> Isn't 450° kinda hot?  Seems it would brown to quickly.
> I know this has been discussed many times over.
> But 350° for the same time crisps the skin and fully cooks the chicken.  I have one thawing right now and the reason I clicked on this thread.



High heat is perfect for chicken

Barbara Kafka's high heat roasted chicken -- at 500 degrees -- is insanely delicious.  I cover the bottom of the pan with thinly sliced potatoes to prevent too much smoke.  The potatoes are also delicious.

https://food52.com/recipes/17568-barbara-kafka-s-simplest-roast-chicken


----------



## Roll_Bones (Jan 26, 2019)

jennyema said:


> High heat is perfect for chicken
> 
> Barbara Kafka's high heat roasted chicken -- at 500 degrees -- is insanely delicious.  I cover the bottom of the pan with thinly sliced potatoes to prevent too much smoke.  The potatoes are also delicious.
> 
> https://food52.com/recipes/17568-barbara-kafka-s-simplest-roast-chicken



Okay,  I am to roast my next chicken following some or all of the suggestions.
Center oven rack?  Middle? 
Thanks friends!


----------



## Rascal (Jan 26, 2019)

We get special deals here on chickens.  1 kg bird for like 3 or 4 $ each, we buy in lots of ten. They are frozen and good for 2 people. I normally cook 1 a week and we eat cold. It's funny you don't like the skin, my 7 yo grandson wanted a chicken sammich yesterday, he said put the skin in too, it's the best bit. I don't know where he got it from. Anywho just s and p and rubbed in virgin oil. Roast an hour and a bit at 160c. I make stuffing, don't know if you eat that but that's best bit, IMHO. 
Try it next time maybe.?
My fave sammich is chicken lettuce tomato and mayo.
Leftovers go to my cat, that's not my cat. DONT get me started on my cat!! Lol.

Russ


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 26, 2019)

Roll_Bones said:


> Okay,  I am to roast my next chicken following some or all of the suggestions.
> Center oven rack?  Middle?
> Thanks friends!




RB, f you're talking about my method of vertical roasting, the rack needs to be at the bottom.
 If your oven convection roasts, by all means, use it.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Feb 1, 2019)

Kayelle said:


> RB, f you're talking about my method of vertical roasting, the rack needs to be at the bottom.
> If your oven convection roasts, by all means, use it.



Sorry Kayelle.  Just saw your post.
I am familiar with and do make beer can chicken.  Is that what you mean?

I wish I had a convection oven.  My old range is so old it needs to be replaced. I hate to buy one as each winter we talk about moving further south and much closer to the ocean.  Or just moving. 
Maybe even back home!  My wife is onboard but we are now raising our 13 year old granddaughter for obvious reasons.  She has been with us since July 4th.  Third go round.

Note: I bought a two pack of frozen chicken at Costco. I roasted that one before the high heat method I will try next time.
It was tough.  Edible and tasty but not very tender.  It was small too.
I keep forgetting to ask them if they are using this same chicken for their excellent rotisserie chicken.


----------



## Kayelle (Feb 1, 2019)

Roll_Bones said:


> Sorry Kayelle.  Just saw your post.
> I am familiar with and do make beer can chicken. * Is that what you mean?*




 Yep, refer to post #10. The beer is optional.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OPlrKwpi_dw


----------



## Roll_Bones (Feb 1, 2019)

Kayelle said:


> Yep, refer to post #10. The beer is optional.



Looks better than my wire holder.  Looks also much better with those holes in the sides so steam can penetrate inside as well as out the top. $27 is a bit expensive for this device IMO. 
Another thing I do not like is it slides in the bottom of any pan you use to catch drippings. Mine is like that and I have to be very careful when putting it in and taking it out.
 Thanks


----------

